# Simulacrum



## tr0gd0o0r (Mar 3, 2004)

http://personal.centenary.edu/~shebert/photoblog

This is an experiment me and a friend have started.  Its a community photoblog.  The idea is this.  People send in photograph to us and then we select the best 5 and post them for the week.  Theres a theme and what not.  Not all that different from our challenge here.  Anyone looking for another weekly challenge check this site out.  Also heres the email we sent out to all the people on our mailing list.

Hi guys,

Last semester I started the photoblog Simulacrum (http://personal.centenary.edu/~shebert/photoblog/), and due to lack of time and lack of submissions, I decided to take a break from it. A friend of mine has graciously volunteered (actually I told him he had to) to help me out with this endeavor.

As a reminder, each week Simulacrum will focus on a subject. As our returning theme, Curt and I have selected "architecture." If you're in the Shreveport area, you can give physical copies to Curt or I or if you aren't or have them handy, send us digital images of no larger than 1024x768 pixels (digital images preferred in all cases).

If you have any questions please email Sara (shebert@centenary.edu) or Curt (ryoungbl@centenary.edu). Also, please pass this email on to anyone you think might be interested in participating.

Thanks,
Sara and Curt


[/url]


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm not comming up with anything. 

You're old blog seems to work, but not the new one.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 3, 2004)

I can't get it to come up.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Mar 3, 2004)

try it now, i had a typo in the url


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice site.

Typo on the front page:  

"the photo was shot using a hasselblad 501 6x7. i forget the technical settings. but it was shot in prague earlier this year."

Hasselblads are 6x6.


----------

